# What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg.



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Actual owners only please tell us what you sold, traded, returned from lease or otherwise stepped out of to get into your Touareg. Also mention if you bought a V6 or V8. 
I'll start:
Traded '99 ML430
Bought V8 Touareg


----------



## gnosys (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Sold: 2002 Volvo S60 AWD
Bought: V8 Tee-Regggg....
(Back seat getting small for the kids in the Volvo)


----------



## jsewell (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded 2002 Subaru WRX Wagon
Bought V8 Touareg
-Jason


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded 2001 VW New Passat Wagon V6 GLX
Bought 2004 VW Touareg V8
(BTW: My 14 cars before that have been VWs and Audis. Looks like I will always trade for a VW - there isn't just anything better out there!









)


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (wkaml)*

Traded 2001 Toyota Sequoia
Bought V8 Touareg


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

Besides upgrading my car, I will be moving to the States in November from the Netherlands! Last visit (two weeks ago) we ordered our Touareg (V8)...next (final) visit we will look into getting a house (talk about priorities).
The upgrade is substantial basically 3,5 times the amount of HP! Currently still driving a Ford Fiesta GT 1.6i 16V (90HP)...very small European car, I AM GONNA LOVE THE TOUAREG!!!


----------



## cmuehe (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded in 01 BMW 325I
Bought Touareg, nav, air, xenon, v6.


----------



## NMoore (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (cmuehe)*

Traded 2002 Snap Orange Beetle Turbo
Bought Touareg V8, Offroad/Teak, Premium Plus
Did NOT trade 1998 Range Rover 4.6 HSE or 1999 Porsche 911


----------



## edscholl (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (NMoore)*

Traded 2000 Audi S4
Leased Touareg V8


----------



## dchoutex (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded 2002 Navigator for - V8, O.R. Gray, w/Nav. 
Prior to Navigator had LX450 and Land Cruiser. I enjoy the T-reg more than any of 'em.


----------



## Chuck Cheeze (Aug 14, 2003)

Traded in 2003 GMC Sierra 1500 Z71
Got a 2004 Touareg V6
Kept the 2002 Volvo S40


----------



## bt-treg (Jul 16, 2003)

Lease return - 2000 Mercury Mountaineer V8 AWD. This my first VW; had Ford Explorers prior to MM.
Got Reed Green V8 w/ air suspsension; love the ride, handling, attention to detail and overall looks of the Tourareg.


----------



## tregsat (Aug 15, 2003)

Traded in 2000 Odyssey EX with Nav (a rattle box with superior dvd navigation).


----------



## driver-found (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

traded 1999 grand cherokee ltd.(The worst car that I ever owned!)
bought v8 Touareg/silver blue.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (driver-found)*

Just joined today! I got a Colorado Red V8 with Tan interior, 19" wheels, convenience pkg, and Navigation system on Sunday with the "Buyers Option" 48 month deal at 15,000 miles/yr. I would not lease a vehicle, but Buyers Option seemed a good compromise between lease and buy.
I traded in a 2001 Yellow Mustang GT Convertible for it. I will miss the Mustang, but wife also has a Celica Convertible, and the Touareg has more HP than my mustang had. Fell in love instantly when pulling out of the lot on a test drive and went back a cople of hours later and got it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

My Touareg will be an additional vehicle. Have had various SUVs over the years before they were popular, but after my last Jeep was stolen eight years ago, decided to buck the trend and be SUV-less. I grew tired of renting/borrowing/relying on others' SUVs for my outdoor activities, so I broke down and bought another one of my own.


----------



## bmw-vw (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

traded in '95 jeep grand cherokee which was a spare car. worst car we've ever had. never drove it so it just sat in the driveway.
got a V8 touareg for the wife and now her old car is our spare car.


----------



## Rudimus (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (bmw-vw)*

Traded in 2002 BMW M3, awesome car. But surprisingly, I don't miss it that much thanks to the Touareg.


_Modified by Rudimus at 8:27 AM 8-20-2003_


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Rudimus)*

Traded in a 1997 Jeep Grand Cheroke Limited - loaded. I liked it contrary to other Jeep owners it appears, but wanted a change. Looked at Jeep Overland ( Over priced ), Lexus R330 ( Over rated ) and Aviator ( Over everthing ). 
I love my Black/Teak V8 with Premium Plus and Rear Lock Dif. Question. What is the benefit of 19" vs. 18" wheels?


----------



## nbakker (Jun 25, 2003)

18" are All Season tires and fit snow-chains.
19" are Summer tires and should have better grip (on highways) due to the wider track 275 instead of 255!, just don't take'em out in the snow!


----------



## tom.lanning (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Previous: Chevrolet Blazer V6 4WD
Purchased: Touareg V6 Air-Suspension Navigation


----------



## Bullit (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Trading/ Selling 1999 Lexus LX470
Awaiting V8 Touareg Offroad Gray/Anthracite w/ Premium Plus
First non-Lexus in 5 years
Wife's car 2002 Lexus GS430 - L-tuned


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Sold 1999 ML 430 in March, before the big blizzard







The Boxster S will remain a keeper


----------



## trimike (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (DenverBill)*

Sold: 2000 RX 300
Bought: V6 Treg, offroad gray w/ anthracite.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (trimike)*

traded: '00 A4 1.8T chipped
bought: Touareg V6 Premium (keyless go, park assist, paddle shift, 4C climate, napa leather, rear diff, air suspension)


----------



## mudman2 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Spockcat*

Fascinating !


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat (mudman2)*

Not many people trading up from other VWs here are there. Looks like VW is getting a new bunch of customers, like myself, who aren't real followers of the brand. I hope their service will be good enough to keep them for my own sake.
Please keep posting the model car/SUV you got out of to get into the Touareg you purchased, and which model Touareg you purchased (V6 or V8).
Let's stay on topic here!


_Modified by spockcat at 3:41 PM 8-20-2003_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Spockcat (spockcat)*

Well, we're not updating from another VW, but we now have two VWs in the garage


----------



## freeheeler (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

trade-in: 1997 Saab 900 SE Hatchback 
leased: V6 Reed Green/Beige Int. With Premium, Nav, Xenons, Rear Differential.
I've been driving a Saab since 1988. They lost me with the latest designs...


----------



## whaden (May 24, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (freeheeler)*

Traded a 1998 VW New Beetle for a
2002 Land Rover Freelander S
I found this one too small and too expensive to maintain ($850.00 for Front Brake Pads and regular scheduled maintenance at 24k) so I traded for a
2004 VW Touareg Offroad Gray/ Athracite / Xenons / SS I
I also have a 1998 VW Golf K2 Silver/Black
Glad to be back to VW


----------



## begetter (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (whaden)*

We moved out of a much loved 97 BMW 528i (very clean and for sale by the way). After driving the T'reg the X5 instantly too expensive and under equiped. The T'reg is every bit s substantial as our 5 series and has a sedan-like road feel to it. I would say that the air suspension and its sport mode have alot to do with the T'reg's road manners. I can't help but observe that VW has attracted a very unique and educated demographic with this vehicle. We aren't the casual window shopper, rather people who are relentless researchers and sticklers for quality and details. We are probably one of the hardest groups to please. So, VWOA now you have us. How hard will you work to keep us?


----------



## Akita (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Traded '99 ML430
Bought V8 Touareg

Exact same for me, tradeing in '99 ML430 for V8 Touareg.


----------



## DukeUsul (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Akita)*

Selling 1998 A4 1.8T http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Leasing T-Reg V6, Air, Xenon, Premium http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coffeeman (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (DukeUsul)*

Trading a 2002 BMW X5 3.0i for a V8 T-Reg (Mine)
Trading a 2002 ML320 for a V6 T-Reg (Wife)


----------



## Mr. G (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Coffeeman)*

Ended lease on 2000 ML430
Leased 2004 Black/Teak V8 PPS
It's the summer, so I'm still riding the Harley a bit more than the Treg!


----------



## brianco (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Selling a 1994 Isuzu Trooper S


----------



## MWVW (Jun 14, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (brianco)*

Traded what I have referred to here often as my 1997 "Heap" http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Grand Cherokee Limited (and maxxed) - which was great for the first three years, then prematurely found old age at 60k miles (chronic brake problems, gas guage problems







, and leaked something horrible (oil and coolant)). Traded for below... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (wkaml)*

Fourteen vehicles and you are just 33? Let us know when you put that Touareg up for sale next August.







I would assume it would be sometime around then, as that's almost a vehicle a year.


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded In a 2002 Subaru WRX Wagon.
Previously Owned Jeep Grand Cherokee Ltd (The worst ever!), Explorers, Bronco II, and Jeep CJ-5.
Purchased 2004 Touareg V8, Offroad Gray, Anthracite, Premium Plus, 19" Wheels and Rear Diff Lock.


----------



## Ebloom (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded 2002 Bravada for Treg V6, previously had ML320.
Treg is "truck" for us, also have Porsche 911 Cab and Audi A4 Quatro.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Mr. G)*

04 Cayenne
04 Treg (obviously)


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Selling a 2002 Audi S4 and will be purchasing a 2004 Toureg V8; loaded.


----------



## GRAYDOG (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

2002 AUDI A6 2.7T- Purchased a boat need something to tow it with


----------



## NBTouareg (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded In - 2001 Pontiac Trans-Am Ram Air
Bought - Our Middle child listed below


----------



## Baldtop (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (NBTouareg)*

2003 Passat W8, which was bought back by VWOA after 4 months of my owning it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Baldtop)*

Any other new owners care to share what they got out of to get into a Touareg?


_Modified by spockcat at 8:57 PM 8-30-2003_


----------



## mjb2333 (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

1999 RX 300


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee LTD
Leased 2004 Touareg V6


----------



## T-Rexster (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

98 Audi A6. Was definitely considering a 01 A6 2.7 or 4.2 for warranty coverage, though I was bonkers over the T-reg. Saw a Reed Green one three days ago, and now its in my garage. Yeehaa! love the V6, especially in sport mode, don't have to haul anything, yet, so its perfect.
Thanks for all the help on the forum!


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Mr. G)*

Got T-Reg V8 with Prem Plus Package and Rear Diff.
My Volvo 2001 S80 is going to the wife and her 2000 Accord is going to CarMax.


----------



## bloose (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (T-Rageous)*

1999 Honda CRV EX w/72K miles. My wife's car. Never had a single problem that needed service. I guess there is something to a simple car eh? Now she's driving a loaded V8 Touareg. I've got a company car (2000 Ford Explorer which I curse at on a daily basis).


----------



## sambuca (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Sold a 99 A6 2.8. Terrific car, very comfortable especially on the freeway, but underpowered and soft-handling. 
Picked up my new Treg V8, offroad grey with cricket Teak interior, no options, last Friday. Just in time for the long weekend. Lovin' it!





























Since 1981, I've owned 5 Audis and 5 VWs (2 Jettas and 3 Passats) as well as a 99 Honda Odyssey (Still my wife's driver and an unbeatbale family hauler) and a 2000 Jag S-Type V8 (dynamically excellent, beautiful but flashy exterior, very uncomfortable and cheap cheap cheap interior). 
All the guys in the neighborhood have come by to inspect it, lots of oohs & aahs. They never imagined a VW could be like this.


----------



## brucemcg (Aug 25, 2003)

In process of selling a 1996 Honda Civic DX sedan with manual and 4 cylinder, 115HP engine. Bought a V8 Touareg in reed green with beige interior. Let me tell you, when you step up from a Civic, the difference is enormous! Having a blast with my new touareg.


----------



## KarlZuni (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (brucemcg)*

Traded in a '98 Explorer. Despite it being an "American car", it served me very well for almost 100,000 miles with no problems. I will miss it a little.


----------



## GreatWideOpen (Jul 2, 2003)

1994 Black on Tan Range Rover County. i loved her. But it was time to say goodbye. Damn the british for making great cars that don't work.


----------



## WMA (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Spockcat (mml7)*

traded in 1999 Passat GLX


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

No post here is a while. Must have some new owners here who haven't posted here. Please answer this question:
Actual owners only please tell us what you sold, traded, returned from lease or otherwise stepped out of to get into your Touareg. Also mention if you bought a V6 or V8.
Post #1000


----------



## Seattle T-reg (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Got out of a '00 4Runner into an Offroad gray V8. Love the powerful V8 and creature comforts, but miss the ruggedness of the 4Runner.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Seattle T-reg)*

Got out of a '00 Passat Wagon GLS V6. Was a great car and probably would have kept it if it weren't leased. However I'm very happy I got a T-reg...Bought it Saturday and I can't get the grin off my face yet...


----------



## Chameleon2 (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Seattle T-reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seattle T-reg* »_Got out of a '00 4Runner into an Offroad gray V8. Love the powerful V8 and creature comforts, but miss the ruggedness of the 4Runner. 

Just curious - what made you go for a T-Reg vs. the new style 2003 4Runner Limited 4WD with a V8?
I have a 1997 4Runner (along with my Jetta), and have been comparing the two.


----------



## Seattle T-reg (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Chameleon2)*

The new 4Runner is nice and the V8 Limited is a nice package. 
But, it basically came down to two things. Style and lease rates. I loved the 00-02 4Runner style, but the new generation just hasn't grown on me yet. 
Also looked at lease rate... VW had Toyota beat when it came to MF and residual. Surprisingly the 4Runner residual was much lower than the T-reg. Maybe the new style isn't doing as well as the previous generation.


----------



## zoomintoo (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

2002 BMW 530i
2004 VW Touareg V8


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Actual owners only please tell us what you sold, traded, returned from lease or otherwise stepped out of to get into your Touareg. Also mention if you bought a V6 or V8.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded in 2001.5 Audi A4 1.8t (to small and Manual. Fiance doesn't drive manual)
Bought 2004 V6 Offroad Grey/ Anthracite Treg.
Was also sick of the clearance of the A4. Drive every weekend to Vermont to Snowboard so I needed something bigger in general. 



_Modified by spikeital at 1:15 PM 9-30-2003_


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Also mention if you bought a V6 or V8.


Sold Audi RS4 for fully loaded V10


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

You have a pic of the RS4. That is one special Automobile.


----------



## rinkerw (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spikeital)*

Trade-in: NOTHING, he he. Why would I do that?
Purchased: '04 Touareg V8 (Premium Plus, Rear Diff Lock, Elec. Parking Assistance)
In garage: '02 VW GTI337 (Summer Car)
'59 VW Beetle Ragtop (Summer Car)
'00 Jeep Wrangler Sport


----------



## madbiketom (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

traded in 1998 Mazda protege after finishing tour in Korea.... this will be our third 4x4 (other being 1992 Blazer V6 and 1999 GMC Yukon)...... this is our first VW and right now and we are definitely impressed with the vehicle we got for the money.....


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Selling 2000 BMW 323i private party.
Moved into a V6 Touareg with Air! I think it drives as well as the BMW, if not maybe a little better. I have over 1000 miles on it now.


----------



## rainmaker (Jul 31, 2003)

Sold 2000 ML320 and bought 2004 Touareg V8


----------



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Selling/trading a MB SLK 32, returned a Lexus GX 470 on a dealer buy back due to relabelling the GVWR.
Ed


----------



## subsaharantribesman (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded '02 allroad (2.7) for V8 Touareg. It was our second allroad, and they're a great car, but the turbo lag was worse on the second one, and '04 is the last year Audi plans to offer it. My SO saw a T-reg, liked it, and I jumped on the fact that she rarely expresses a firm opinion about a vehicle. So far we have enjoyed our VW experience. Sounds crazy (as someone who is basically a Benzophile), but there's something so . . . happy about the big VW logo. It makes me smile each time I notice it pulling in our driveway or sitting in the garage.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

1994 Civc 2dr automatic.
Really! 
My wife was driving a 88 Saab 9000 turbo, and loved it, but the tranny puked and it wasn't worth fixing. We bought the civic from a coworker who had it since new and drove it for about a year while we figured out what to do from there. Couldn't abide buying a minivan, and I already have a new A4, so here we are!


----------



## Ashraf (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Mr. G)*

traded a 2000 Passat Station Wagon.
got a v8 reed green tank.


----------



## mdlc (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Ashraf)*

Traded 2001 A6 2.7T








Leased '04 V8 Touareg Black on Beige interior


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (mdlc)*

96 Ranger Rover 4.0 for V8 T-reg.


----------



## JoCaputo (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (TREG)*

01' Acura NSX for V8 Touareg.








No sanity in my family


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks for all the postings here. Just thought I should summarize this as i started the thread.
There are a total of 65 posts in which people have posted which vehicle they sold/traded or otherwise got rid of to get into a Touareg. The first interesting statistic is:
43 - V8 Touareg buyers
21 - V6 Touareg buyers
1 - V10 Touareg buyer
If this poll is any indication, V8 models are outselling V6 models 2 to 1.
Cars people got out of:
Mercedes ML models - 6
Audi A4/S4 - 6
Jeep Grand Cherokee - 5
Passat - 5
Audi A6 - 4
BMW 3 series - 3
BMW 5 series - 2
Range Rover - 2
Lexus RX300 - 2
VW Beetle - 2
Subaru WRX - 2
Honda Civic - 2
All others models that were posted so far in this thread - 1
If you haven't already posted to this thread, please tell us what you sold, traded or otherwise got out of to get into a Touareg. Please include which Touareg you bought; V6 or V8.
Thanks.


----------



## vracer (Jul 2, 2003)

Jeez, Spockcat, am I the only one getting out of a "Big, Beefy TRUCK" (voice dropped two octives). When (if) I get this V8 to two, I will get rid of my Expedition.


----------



## laxcheeks (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Selling 1999 Ford Taurus 
Purchased 2004 Venetian Green V8 with Beige and Premium Plus


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (vracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vracer* »_Jeez, Spockcat, am I the only one getting out of a "Big, Beefy TRUCK" (voice dropped two octives). When (if) I get this V8 to two, I will get rid of my Expedition.

No, I didn't list the single models. This would have been too much like work. I think someone else got out of a Navigator and there was a GMC Sierra 1500 Z71 pickup truck. So there are a couple of other full size vehicles listed.


----------



## Devoman (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

This is what i got out of and got into.I plan on keeping the CRV being that it's a 98 w/60,000 miles.I plan on driving it till it falls apart.The Touareg is a V6 w/some minor mods, but i have plans to get the V8 here sometime in the near future.


----------



## maller (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Sold: 2000 Land Rover Discovery II SE7
Bought: 2004 Touareg V6 w/Premium Package 
Boardwalk VW
Redwood City, CA (San Francisco Bay Area)
Very satisfied so far (1,400 miles)


----------



## OTTOG (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (maller)*

Sold ML 320; Bought `03 V8 4Runner; totaled `03 4Runner (wife was 3rd car through a green light when broadsided - she is fine); bought `04 V8 Touareg.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (egriffin)*

Sold '99 ML 430. V-8 Touareg is world's better.


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_You have a pic of the RS4. That is one special Automobile. 









This is a picture of a meeting and magazine shoot i organized for me and some of my friends last year at the Vallelunga racetrack in Rome.
Enjoy


_Modified by LittleSkull at 4:44 PM 10-3-2003_


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

And one more for your viewing pleasure


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

You can do offroad just like with the Touareg....


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

Oh my god. Just not fair that the US didn't get that car. Beautiful cars. Thanks for the eyecandy.


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

This was my baby....sorry i'm posting so many pics, but it is the first time i understood how to and its fun!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

Again, absoulute gorgeous car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Let's try to stay on this topic and not post pics here. Here is the current question: 
*What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg AND which Touareg did you buy; V6 or V8*
There are a total of 68 posts in which people have posted which vehicle they sold/traded or otherwise got rid of to get into a Touareg. The first interesting statistic is:
45 - V8 Touareg buyers
22 - V6 Touareg buyers
1 - V10 Touareg buyer
If this poll is any indication, V8 models are outselling V6 models 2 to 1.
Cars people got out of:
Mercedes ML models -8
Audi A4/S4 - 6
Jeep Grand Cherokee - 5
Passat - 5
Audi A6 - 4
BMW 3 series - 3
Range Rover - 3
BMW 5 series - 2
Lexus RX300 - 2
VW Beetle - 2
Subaru WRX - 2
Honda Civic - 2
All others models that were posted so far in this thread - 1
If you haven't already posted to this thread, please tell us what you sold, traded or otherwise got out of to get into a Touareg. Please include which Touareg you bought; V6 or V8.
Thanks.


----------



## mweller (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Purchased Touareg V8 as an additional (tow)vehicle.
Other vehicles I presently own:
'02 Mazda Miata
'99 SVT Contour
'93 Mazda RX-7


----------



## LittleSkull (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Let's try to stay on this topic and not post pics here. 

I am on this topic, on page 2 i said i sold my RS4 for the V10 and then posted the pics cause spikeital wanted to see the car. Did i miss the rule for not posting pics on certain posts


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (LittleSkull)*

Littleskull,
When you post off topic to a thread like this you sometimes steer it away from what the starter had intended. It would be better if you would start your own topic and post your photos there.
In this case, I wanted to gather information on the kind of car Touareg buyers sold and what model they bought. I had some discussion with another user that many buyers were coming from VW products and I thought this was not really the case. In order to really prove this, I needed a fairly large number of replies. If the topic got derailed, then it woudn't get those replies.
*What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg AND which Touareg did you buy; V6 or V8*


----------



## NBDinz (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Sold: Berrylium-16 FX 45 (Thirsty)


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Selling 2002 S4 6spd for a V8 Touareg, pretty much loaded.


----------



## Dawyeah (May 13, 1999)

Got rid of my 2003 M3 for this... **SNIFF**SNIFF**
Got a Kid on the way and can't stuff the kid in an M3 during Chicago Winters!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

end of lease BMW 330 XI, for black touareg V8, premium plus, nav,air, etc. Still own toyota highlander which has much better steering feel than touareg, but I like touareg better.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Mercedes trade*

Traded a 2000 ML430 for a Touareg V8 w all options (shadow blue). No brainer. Marecedes was with out a doubt the worst vehicle I have ever owned with ZERO customer support. I am not a picky person but the list of defects attached to my former ML is three pages long. Mostly mechanical and due to manufacturing defects. For example 3 transmissions in 60,000 miles. Touareg is wifes car and she loves it. Handling, power, etc is top notch. Glad I traded up from Mercedes!!
Other car is Porsche 2001 996 (MINE)


----------



## j.colind (Oct 11, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Sold: 2000 BMW M/Roadster
Bought: V8 T-Reg
Kept: 2003 Benz C320
Now that's what I call a switch...


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (aircooled)*

going to trade in our MDX for a V6 (because of gas prices and there are only two peeps in our family right now







) the only thing we will miss from our MDX will be the seating for seven http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## truckeeTreg (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Stepped out of a '93 Jeep Grand Cherokee with almost 200K miles. Unlike other posters experiences, it was a reliable vehicle and is still in the family.
Bought a V8 Touareg, Wheat Beige, anthracite, premium package, air. A very sweet ride indeed, can't have enough fun, having done over 1500 miles in 15 days.


----------



## jimzaz (Oct 6, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (truckeeTreg)*

sold: 2002 BMW 530i
bought: 2004 V8 Touareg (bi-x, winter, stereo I, white with teak interior) LOVE it!


----------



## T-RegRick (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Monday, Oct 6th the transmission failed on my 98 Explorer with 68K miles. I picked it up on Sat morning, drove to VW dealer, and drove home in a black V8 Touareg. I'm thrilled.


----------



## Doctor Grim (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (T-RegRick)*

1994 Mercedes E420


----------



## babe (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Tradin out of Jeep Grand Cherokee, also had BMW X5 Getting V-8


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (truckeeTreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *truckeeTreg* »_
Stepped out of a '93 Jeep Grand Cherokee with almost 200K miles. Unlike other posters experiences, it was a reliable vehicle and is still in the family.
Bought a V8 Touareg, Wheat Beige, anthracite, premium package, air. A very sweet ride indeed, can't have enough fun, having done over 1500 miles in 15 days.

1000 miles a day---WOW


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (navybean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *navybean* »_
1000 miles a day---WOW

1500/15=100.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
1500/15=100.


u know the funny thing is that i majored in math also, he he


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

* Sold: 1999 Ford 250 SD V10 * (my "hauler" for last 5 years!)
Bought: 2004 Touraeg V8 (w/all options except 4ZC & WP)
Kept: 1989 Mazda MPV 4x4 V6
Kept: 1992 Mazda 929 V6 (Japanese luxo-sedan - stored)
Kept: 1962 Austin Mini "Woody" - 1100cc


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (ButteBeautie)*

BB,
what do you think of the new F150?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

bump


----------



## JerrySpaeder (Oct 21, 2003)

Traded - 2000 BMW 328i (after 4 yrs and 70K miles)
Bought - 2004 Touareg V8
The 328i was a great car, except for the stupid, cheap window regulators. Other than getting them replaced multiple times, the 328i was never out of service. Hope the Touareg is just as reliable.


----------



## rwgunther (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Lease ended on Land Rover Discovery. Practical, Solid, and Utilitarian. But...it drove, rode, and handled like a truck. The Touareg has the best of all worlds: cargo space and muscle with luxury and comfort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Volvo s40 - 2000 with 45k miles on it.
Uri


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

Lol this is a good one.
1993 Honda Civic with 160000 miles. Sold it for 1k. I like keeping cars for a long time if you haven't noticed.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (trollhole)*

ending lease of 2001 BMW 330i... jan. 11, 2004
to lease Shadow Blue/Nappa Anthracite/pps/pdc/rear diff/19"......
just made last week.... should be here within 1 month.. I HOPE


----------



## AWM3 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Mr. G)*

Traded 2002 BMW M3 SMG for Touareg V8 PPS, Winter, 4-zone Climate, Rear Diff, 19" wheels.
Andreas


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (AWM3)*

tell me about the 4-zone climate control
i couldn't get one unless i reordered and waited another 2 months
please tell me about the airflow in the rear
is it REALLY that much stronger
and do you hear the fan motor in the console?
thanks
greg


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Lots of former 3-series owners here!*

Sold a 2001 BMW 330i
Ordered a V8 T-reg Grey/Teak
Previously owned:
1996 Audi A4 Quattro
1992 VW Corrado SLC
1986 VW GTI
Nice to be back in the fold!










_Modified by ftiu at 4:08 PM 11-12-2003_


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ended lease on a 2001 VW Jetta GLS
Got into a V6 White w/ PP2 & Bi-xenon headlamps!


----------



## Lady Touareg (Nov 8, 2003)

Traded in a 92, 2 door, Dodge Shadow. To get a 04 V6 Colorado Red/Tan Lthr.
Love the color and style of the body


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

Out of lease: Dodge Durango - actually had two of them on sequential leases.


----------



## winesci (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: (styx)*

Gave the 1994 Dodge Gran Voyager to my brother-in-law. 
Bought the V6 Touareg without a tradein.


----------



## snowdrift (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Mr. G)*

Traded a 2002 Toyota Tundra for the v8. Snowdrift


----------



## Porschephd (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (snowdrift)*

1996 Grand Cherokee Limited. Great for towing, but falling apart faster then I could put it together. Was perfect for the first 120K, then all hell broke loose. 


_Modified by Porschephd at 4:44 AM 11-13-2003_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Porschephd)*

My '97 Grand Cherokee Ltd. started falling apart at 55k. Worst car I ever owned. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (WaitingforaT-REG)*

jeeps are crap
but they seel like hotcakes in the US
and i think that they always will
we really KNOW our vehicles in the US, don't we?
greg


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spalding12)*

Traded 2001 Jeep GC Limited w/Quadra & V8 -- I must have been one of the lucky ones, I've had 3 since 1999 (don't ask) and never had a problem with any of them ... at least not one that wasn't caused by dealer service personnel.
Purchased V6


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (hmatos)*

Trade '03 Passat V6 GLX - loved it, but wifey likes SUV "stance", can't argue with that, so do I
Got V8 Offroad Grey/Teak - very happy campers
It joined in the garage:
'03 Escalade
'03 Anniversary Edition Corvette Coupe (my personal favorite!)


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (liv2ryd)*

liv2ryd:
Note: See separate email to you about "2004 Colorado Rockies Touareg Rally."
Note: Your wife liked "stance" also? That "feature" was the "seller" ... now, she won't let ME drive it!
Hope to hear from you.
[email protected]


----------



## My5thSUV (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Traded 2001 Acura MDX touring w/nav
Bought 2004 8cyl. Touareg reflex silver w/black leather, w/nav, convenience, xenon lights, parking assist.


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (My5thSUV)*

can you please give us YOUR impression of the 2001 MDX vs. the 2004 V8 touareg?
thanks
greg


----------



## ctdw (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spalding12)*

Lease ended on Audi allroad.


----------



## starcitytreg (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (spockcat)*

Actually the dealer in Richmond gave me an extra $500.00 off my Touareg NOT to trade in my late fathers 95 T-Bird (AKA "Barney" due to the color my friends call the car).







My friends all laugh at this including myself. Anyway no trade in. I will try to sell Barney outright I guess.


----------



## 180TT (Oct 22, 2003)

nothing, have a V6 Colorado Red on Anthracite demo


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: What kind of car/SUV did you get out of to get into your Touareg. (Mr. G)*

2001 BMW X5 3.0 for a V10 TDI whenever it gets here.


----------



## RadDoc (Nov 26, 2003)

*I warned her not to buy an American car!*

WIFE: 2003 *Lincoln Navigator "Ultimate"* http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
ME: 1999 *Mercedes-Benz ML430* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

